# A difficult to source router bit



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a photo-shoot for a fully routed lidded box but because I hate collet extensions, also most members don't have one, I've tried to find a long straight bit, about 3" length of cut, but without success. That is until I found a place in Hong Kong that had them for just $A11.41 including postage, so I ordered one which arrived on the eighth day after order. The odd description was that it was made of "metal"! I expected it to be all steel but testing the blades with a magnet leads me to believe that it is Tungsten. On the box is marked ISO2009, which is a well respected quality control standard, however it was replaced several years ago with a different standard! So the proof will be in the eating.
The site I used was ukdeal.com but I've just had a look and the particular bit is no longer there, but what appears to be the parent company does have it listed at $13.99 including $5.00 postage.

Buy Cheap 1/2 x 1/2 x 3 Double Flute Straight Router Bit


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Harry

You did well to find any router bits on that site. You have found them easier on George Hsu's site: My store- Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, 1 2 Shank I see he is even offering one with a 1/4" shank. I don't think I'd fancy one of those whipping around !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> 1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay
> 
> ====


I really don't know how you do it Bob, I've been searching for days. I would rather buy the one you've shown than the one that I bought. For most projects there is now no need of a collet extension. I do hope that no member even considers using such a long bit in the table. In the plunge router, releasing the downward pressure returns most of the bit to the safety of the housing. I did not mention this for your benefit Bob, but for the less experienced members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


Thanks, I have been using his bits for years, and I will agree that bit should be used in a plunge router 
I just got a 1/2" one that is 10" long, now that's long but it's HSS steel made for low speed ( 600 rpm the norm ) and yes a router can be set to run at that speed.
It looks like a flat bottom drill bit you could say but it's not the same..very short flutes...

But you know me I love router bits 

========






harrysin said:


> I really don't know how you do it Bob, I've been searching for days. I would rather buy the one you've shown than the one that I bought. For most projects there is now no need of a collet extension. I do hope that no member even considers using such a long bit in the table. In the plunge router, releasing the downward pressure returns most of the bit to the safety of the housing. I did not mention this for your benefit Bob, but for the less experienced members.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've often wondered Bob if you employ someone to keep track of your templates, jigs and tools, also all the links that you post, how else would you be able to find these things so fast?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I don't know it just sticks in my head  if you ask me for a 1/4-20 x 1' Left hand thread Phil drive screw, I would tell you it's in the yellow bolt bin,3rd.drawer to the right,3rd one down, in the back of the drawer, should be 5 or 6 in it..that I put in 6 years ago or so..sometimes it drivers me nuts because it's like that all the time and I'm sure many do that also, it's the same for links on the net, if someone ask about a item I start flipping pages in my head if I'm lucky I will spot it. 

=======



harrysin said:


> I've often wondered Bob if you employ someone to keep track of your templates, jigs and tools, also all the links that you post, how else would you be able to find these things so fast?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh to have a memory like yours Bob.


----------

